# Apache2/Tomcat URL umschreiben



## krazun (20. Feb 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe auf meinem Virtual Server (Ubuntu) Apache 2.2 per mod_jk mit Tomcat 7 verbunden um meine JSF Projekte dort zu deployen, funktioniert auch alles soweit. Per RewriteEngine von Apache habe ich die Adresse domain.de nach domain.de/NameDesJSFProjekt umgeleitet, da sonst unter domain.de nur die Tomcat Startseite angezeigt werden würde.

Nun möchte ich aber das Projekt direkt unter domain.de erreichbar machen, ohne per RewriteEngine noch den Projektnamen anhängen zu müssen.

Hat da vielleicht jemand einen Tipp wie ich dies bewerkstelligen könnte? Ich hab mich jetzt einige Stunden durch die Apache und Tomcat Dokumentationen gewühlt, aber ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht seh ich ja den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht ...

Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.

mfg,
krazun


----------



## XHelp (20. Feb 2011)

Warum packst du das ganze nicht in den tomcat-ROOT?


----------



## krazun (20. Feb 2011)

Weil ich die Tomcat Weboberfläche zum deployen und zum nachschauen des Server-Status nutzen möchte. Wenn ich allerdings für mein Problem keine Lösung finde, werde ich das vielleicht so machen.

Allerdings wär mir eine Möglichkeit domain.org/ProjektName nach domain.org zu mappen lieber 

mfg,
krazun


----------



## XHelp (20. Feb 2011)

Und wie willst du dann auf die Tomcat Oberfläche (wasauchimmerdasist) zugreifen?


----------



## krazun (20. Feb 2011)

Die Weboberfläche zum deployen erreiche ich über domain.org/manager, mein Projekt momenten über domain.org/ProjektName.

Habe die Standard index Seite aus dem Tomcat root entfernt und möchte versuchen mein Projekt wie du vorgeschlagen hast dort zu deployen. Wie kann ich erreichen das Tomcat nicht automatisch für meine *.war Datei ein eigenes Unterverzeichnis anlegt?

Jedesmal wenn ich die *.war-Datei deploye erstellt er das Projekt in /usr/local/tomcat/webapps/ProjektName, er soll es aber direkt in /usr/local/tomcat/webapps/ erstellen.

Ich könnte zwar einfach jedesmal per SSH einloggen und sie manuell verschieben, allerdings wär es komfortabler wenn Tomcat das von selbst macht, so das ich das Projekt nur per Weboberfläche deplyen kann, ohne per SSH nachzubearbeiten.

mfg,
krazun


----------



## XHelp (20. Feb 2011)

Hm, also doch im root? :bahnhof:
Vllt hilft ja in host-Teil der server.xml von tomcat folgendes einstellen:

```
<Context path="" docBase="ProjektName" reloadable="true"></Context>
```
Server Configuration Reference - The Context Container


----------



## krazun (20. Feb 2011)

Jap hat geholfen, funktioniert jetzt genau so wie es soll 

Danke dir vielmals für deine gute und schnelle Hilfe !

mfg,
krazun


----------

